# 5d Mark III lens ?



## djcrispy (Feb 23, 2012)

In anticipation of the upcoming 5d Mark iii/X vs 6d, what are people's thoughts about the best general-purpose lens? How much zoom is too much? Is 18-150 reasonable?

I've been in a Nikon to date, but am thinking of switching if the specs on the Mark III are to be believed (and the price point is accurate). That said, I don't know a lot about Canon's lenses. Are there must-have features (image stability, etc) that I should look for?


----------



## bvukich (Feb 23, 2012)

djcrispy said:


> In anticipation of the upcoming 5d Mark iii/X vs 6d, what are people's thoughts about the best general-purpose lens? How much zoom is too much? Is 18-150 reasonable?
> 
> I've been in a Nikon to date, but am thinking of switching if the specs on the Mark III are to be believed (and the price point is accurate). That said, I don't know a lot about Canon's lenses. Are there must-have features (image stability, etc) that I should look for?



The best *general purpose* zoom lens for FF is the 24-105/4L IS.

18-150 is not reasonable if you want decent pictures. There is no way to make a zoom lens that goes from ultra-wide to well into telephoto without making many performance impacting compromises.

As far as lens feature checklist goes, depends on what you shoot.


----------



## kapanak (Feb 23, 2012)

I am partially disappointed in the lack of rumours regarding a 24-105 replacement.

I was hoping Canon would put their newest IS and improve the optics for a new 24-105 that would replace the older version.

I use my 24-105 ALL the time, except when I am using my 70-200 II. It is the most convenient zoom lens, and also great for video (prepares to get bricked).


----------



## bvukich (Feb 23, 2012)

kapanak said:


> I am partially disappointed in the lack of rumours regarding a 24-105 replacement.
> 
> I was hoping Canon would put their newest IS and improve the optics for a new 24-105 that would replace the older version.
> 
> I use my 24-105 ALL the time, except when I am using my 70-200 II. It is the most convenient zoom lens, and also great for video (prepares to get bricked).



Same here, I'm still hoping they release it with the 5DIII/x. There was a rumor last year, but nothing since. Updated IS and coatings would be welcome, as long as the price stays reasonable.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 23, 2012)

while they are at it can they make it f2.8.... ;D


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 23, 2012)

kapanak said:


> I am partially disappointed in the lack of rumours regarding a 24-105 replacement.
> 
> I was hoping Canon would put their newest IS and improve the optics for a new 24-105 that would replace the older version.
> 
> I use my 24-105 ALL the time, except when I am using my 70-200 II. It is the most convenient zoom lens, and also great for video (prepares to get bricked).



There's been nearly no news or rumors regarding the new 24/105mm II so I doubt we'll be seeing that soon.


----------

